# Staplers



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anybody know if there are any stationery shops in the Cabo Roig area, I'm looking to buy a stapler and not having much luck.

Thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

KennyM said:


> Does anybody know if there are any stationery shops in the Cabo Roig area, I'm looking to buy a stapler and not having much luck.
> 
> Thanks


I don't live there but you are likely to find staplers in most Chinese warehouses.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You'll find most stationery/office supply items on sale in Chinese bazaars are of poor quality. You can get good-quality staplers online at Amazon.es or in office supplies in larger towns and cities. Photocopying shops also stock a small range.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Am I the only one that finds it strange that someone needs advice on how to buy a stapler?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

timwip said:


> Am I the only one that finds it strange that someone needs advice on how to buy a stapler?


🤣


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

timwip said:


> Am I the only one that finds it strange that someone needs advice on how to buy a stapler?


I was looking for stationery stores that sell a whole varity of office based items not just staplers, somewhere on the lines of Rymans, sorry if my post offended you.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

KennyM said:


> I was looking for stationery stores that sell a whole varity of office based items not just staplers, somewhere on the lines of Rymans, sorry if my post offended you.


The Spanish for stationers is papelería, here are two links from Google Maps for Orihuela Costa and Torrevieja, both showing locations of papelerías.



papeleria orihuela costa - Google Search





papeleria torrevieja - Google Search


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

stevesainty said:


> The Spanish for stationers is papelería, here are two links from Google Maps for Orihuela Costa and Torrevieja, both showing locations of papelerías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a great help


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ask for grapas ( staples) or grapadora ( stapler)


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

Most large supermarkets like Carrefour have a stationary (papeleria) section that sell staplers’ and staples. Were you wanting home delivery only?


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Most large supermarkets like Carrefour have a stationary (papeleria) section that sell staplers’ and staples. Were you wanting home delivery only?


I actually wanted to have a browse in the store and most likely make a few random stationery purchases.


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

KennyM said:


> I actually wanted to have a browse in the store and most likely make a few random stationery purchases.


Carrefour allow browsing but have CCTV to catch shoplifters.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Carrefour allow browsing but have CCTV to catch shoplifters.


 Strange sort of answer!

Steve


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Carrefour allow browsing but have CCTV to catch shoplifters.


Thanks for the warning. 👀


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Carrefour allow browsing but have CCTV to catch shoplifters.


😂🤣😂


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

KennyM said:


> I was looking for stationery stores that sell a whole varity of office based items not just staplers, somewhere on the lines of Rymans, sorry if my post offended you.


Papelería is the name of stores that sell office supplies. Some are small. Also some Cortes Inglés’ might have them


----------

